# Prolapse??



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I was out checking my girls this afternoon and one of my does (due date Feb 28) was laying down and her vulva was open (she's very loose back there) and I could see some of her insides hanging out..It looked like a big red ball. Then she stood up and it went back in...this is her 2nd freshening and the girl I bought her from never had any problems with her last year.
Are the babies just really pushing on her or is this a sign she may get a prolapsed uterus after kidding? has anyone ever had this? Should I be preparing myself..can you make a homemade prolapse ring/harness?
She is eating, drinking, peeing, pooping fine...acting totally normal otherwise.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A pic would really help.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Someone else on here said that as long as it goes back in, it should be okay. May just be she has lots of babies pushing on her!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Someone else on here said that as long as it goes back in, it should be okay. May just be she has lots of babies pushing on her!


 That's what I was thinking too...It went back in (it wasn't all the way out but definitely peeking out!) so there isn't a way for me to get a picture. They are all at the stage where they are laying down alot without getting up when I approach so I will carry my camera and hopefully get a shot of it.
Maybe it is just lots of babies!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I just went out to feed and she was laying down like she was before and everything looked like it was where it should be  I guess I'll just keep and eye on her and hope she is having multiples!
Thanks guys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably just a vaginal prolapse. Those babies are taking up a lot of room and that has the most "give". Just keep an eye on her. As long as it is going back in, you are fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Multiples in a doe who isn't made to carry more than twins can cause a vaginal prolapse. I had a pygmy/nigerian doe who was on her 4th freshening and she prolapsed 2 weeks before she was due, started as a ball of tissue the size of a tennis ball and at that time, she also started favoring her right hind leg, I had the vet out to stitch her as I was having a family crisis at the same time and could not be here to ensure the ball went back in...I knew my does due date which is why the vet agreed to stitch her...by the time he got here 3 days later her prolapse was the size of a grapefruit. She faired well and I snipped the stitch on her day 142....She delivered triplet doelings on day 143 with the tiniest one being born first, this baby literally fell out of my doe! She had the second normal presentation 5 minutes later and the 3rd back feet first 5 minutes after the second...no uterine prolapse at all and she had a normal after delivery care. Because my doe had the prolapse I chose to not rebreed her. Her 1st, 2nd and 3rd freshenings were with twins and had no problems with pregnancies or deliveries, she just didn't have the body capacity to carry 3.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Probably just a vaginal prolapse. Those babies are taking up a lot of room and that has the most "give". Just keep an eye on her. As long as it is going back in, you are fine.


Thanks...that's what I was thinking. She had twins as a FF so maybe she has at least twins this time. She doesn't look that big. She hasn't started bagging up yet but has had some discharge the past week. She has three more weeks to go.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

liz said:


> Because my doe had the prolapse I chose to not rebreed her. Her 1st, 2nd and 3rd freshenings were with twins and had no problems with pregnancies or deliveries, she just didn't have the body capacity to carry 3.


This girl is an alpine and she doesn't seem hugely pregnant. I can feel babies kicking when I examine her but she doesn't seem to be uncomfortable and doesn't do that "super pregnant" breathing thing when she's laying down. (grunting) I hope she will be alright..I'm not too worried bc my Saanen who is due at the end of April look bigger than her.  I wonder what SHE has!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As mentioned if it goes back in you're good to keep an eye on it. I've mentioned this before, the sister to my Nigi' as a FF was carrying quads and the entire last month she had slight prolapse come and go. It was most noticeable if she had her front feet on the edge of a feeder or anything putting downward pressure. So she got her feeder lowered. Just keep a close eye.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a doe like that, hers got a little worse and I freaked out. Keren helped me out with my doe and calmed me down lol. I cant remember what all she said but I do know that she said that she might just need more calcium. But on a good note even though the more she went along being a prego it did come out a little more when she layed down but always went back in. She did just fine having her twin doelings and had her second set of kids with out a issue in the world. Everyone is right if it keeps going back in she is ok, the big issue is if it comes out and gets dirty and dry and all nasty


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

She seems to be fine...should I give her calcium just in case. All I have in the way of calcium is TUMS...should I give her some and how many? I'm a "better safe than sorry" kind of gal so would this be a good idea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to give her calcium. I have never given Tums so I don't know how many to give her.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of her...she's due 2/28..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie my herd queen prolapses, see has never had less then 3 kids. When laying down the pressures pushes her out, when she stands up it all goes back in. When she got real late in her preganancy she stopped standing up everytime I went to visit with her, so I just kept it moist(I used bag balm, but you can use petroleum jelly). When she went into labor the prolapse corrected itself. She's an easy kidder her last kidding she kidded out triplets in 15 mins. 

Your doe probably has a few in there.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

By the pic it doesn't look to bad at all, she just looks like she open a bit.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> By the pic it doesn't look to bad at all, she just looks like she open a bit.


 Yes, this is what she has looked like over the past week or so, just very loose. Yesterday was the first time I saw the slight prolapse and haven't seen it since. I'm guessing she will be fine.. A few of my pics didn't load but you get the idea


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Great Thread, Thanks!*

Wow. This is a great thread! Very informative, and it gives me peace of mind... On of my pregnant Nigerian Doelings just had a similar issue this evening. It came out, but went back in. I will definitely keep a close eye on her though. Thanks for easing my mind, I was kinda starting to get nervous about it.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Wow. This is a great thread! Very informative, and it gives me peace of mind... On of my pregnant Nigerian Doelings just had a similar issue this evening. It came out, but went back in. I will definitely keep a close eye on her though. Thanks for easing my mind, I was kinda starting to get nervous about it.


 My girl kidded no with no problems  This forum rules!


----------

